# Team Name Ideas?!



## timbobs (19 February 2015)

Myself and a couple of friends are entering a team dressage competition in a couple of weeks and we need a team name, but so far we can only come up with funny ones like 50 Shades of Neigh!

Does anyone have any good suggestions as we are completely stumped!!


----------



## Batgirl (19 February 2015)

Crouching Horses Hidden Riders
Where's A
Happy hackers
For piaffes sake
Bling it on
Only fools on horses
Strictly come dressage/prancing
Trot-tastic
Four horsewomen of the shopalipse
The MAne Attraction

 We spent ages coming up with our Team Quest Name, we went with White Knuckle Riders in the end.  if it is Team Quest you need a unique one so worth checking if it has been taken before submitting.


----------



## timbobs (19 February 2015)

Thanks for the suggestions! The other girls loved Only Fools on Horses so we're going to go with that!

It's for an ROR event in a few weeks- can't wait!


----------



## AdorableAlice (19 February 2015)

I love listening to the commentary at the team chases.  There is a top open team of ladies called The Cunning Stunts.


----------



## miss_c (19 February 2015)

Pretty sure Only Fools On Horses already exists if it's Team Quest, there's a list on the TQ page.  If it's not TQ then no problem! Enjoy!!


----------



## timbobs (20 February 2015)

Thanks! It isn't a team quest competition so should be fine 

If this goes well we may decide to do TQ so would need a different name but it's good for now!


----------



## Gamebird (20 February 2015)

AdorableAlice said:



			I love listening to the commentary at the team chases.  There is a top open team of ladies called The Cunning Stunts.
		
Click to expand...

I think a couple of them would be quite surprised to find themselves described as ladies!  Mind you we borrowed one of their (male) members for our team at one event last year when my horse was lame and the commentator repeatedly called him by my (definitely female) name, so they may be well used to it by now.


----------



## turnbuckle (21 February 2015)

Funny always the best, 50 Shades of Neigh has it nailed I think. Well done.


----------

